# wading for flounder



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone on here wade for flounder? How difficult is it to build a light to use while floundering? What areas around pensacola would be easy to get to and good for a beginner to go? And finally, when will they be back up in these areas?

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Plenty of wade giggers around here and there are plenty of places to go. You can build your own light or buy one online or locally. LED is the way to go IMO since you don't have to lug around a car battery to run one. I use a commercial LED floundering light I bought online and carry a small rechargeable battery in a backpack to power it. You can successfully wade the Gulf or inland waters around here anytime from mid March to mid December. Don't expect anyone on here to point out good spots though. Best way is to get out there and start looking and learning. Reading forum posts helps you to know when it's on. In general, No reports = slow gigging. Hope that helps.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Breeze, I am uncertain about the new LED? But I made setups in highschool for all my buddies. Cost was about $50 if you dont have a battery maybe a little more. Of course. Tubes were free, wash tubs were dime a dozen. Pvc was just laying around. A light socket, pie pan and vasaline were easy yo find too. The 12v bulbs were the kick in the pants, lol. Google Dickerson City. Its across the bay fron you. But there os alot of shallows in the bay. Just remember, shuffle dont walk, gig the eyes and bend over and scoop em up, nstead of flinging. I hate loosing a stuck fish!!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

daylate said:


> Plenty of wade giggers around here and there are plenty of places to go. You can build your own light or buy one online or locally. LED is the way to go IMO since you don't have to lug around a car battery to run one. I use a commercial LED floundering light I bought online and carry a small rechargeable battery in a backpack to power it. You can successfully wade the Gulf or inland waters around here anytime from mid March to mid December. Don't expect anyone on here to point out good spots though. Best way is to get out there and start looking and learning. Reading forum posts helps you to know when it's on. In general, No reports = slow gigging. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the info. I dont expect anyone to give me their good spots, just want some spots that I might have some semi good luck at.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jaster said:


> Breeze, I am uncertain about the new LED? But I made setups in highschool for all my buddies. Cost was about $50 if you dont have a battery maybe a little more. Of course. Tubes were free, wash tubs were dime a dozen. Pvc was just laying around. A light socket, pie pan and vasaline were easy yo find too. The 12v bulbs were the kick in the pants, lol. Google Dickerson City. Its across the bay fron you. But there os alot of shallows in the bay. Just remember, shuffle dont walk, gig the eyes and bend over and scoop em up, nstead of flinging. I hate loosing a stuck fish!!!



I did some searching online, and it does not look that hard to build one. Several websites with how-to's on building them. Battery is not a big problem, I own a motorcycle/atv shop so I have batteries laying around. Just got to get the light built. You used the wash tub in a tube for holding the battery?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Speaking of wade gigging, can you gig flounder during the day if you had an eye for it? Or what restricts that from being feasible? 

Breeze, you took care of me in the past and I want to return the favor. I own a piece of land in Gulf Breeze, just a month ago I saw a dozen or so flounder carcasses left in the water that somebody else decided was a generous offer to fertilize the area. I'd be willing to show you where that area is and let you give it a shot, no promises cause I haven't given it a go yet, but I hear even from friends years ago the area is layered with flounder.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep washtub and tube held the batery and an extra bulb or 2. Coat the base of the bulb and or the socket with vasaline. It acts like die electruc grease but a heck of alot cheaper. I also had a tube around my small cooler and towed em both. Easy enough. Good luck.

long run the LED thing will probably be a better bet. But just to start out and nake sure you like it??


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

wackydaddy said:


> Speaking of wade gigging, can you gig flounder during the day if you had an eye for it? Or what restricts that from being feasible?
> 
> Breeze, you took care of me in the past and I want to return the favor. I own a piece of land in Gulf Breeze, just a month ago I saw a dozen or so flounder carcasses left in the water that somebody else decided was a generous offer to fertilize the area. I'd be willing to show you where that area is and let you give it a shot, no promises cause I haven't given it a go yet, but I hear even from friends years ago the area is layered with flounder.


I will definately take you up on the offer once I get everything together and am ready to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

if you have access to the base.the area around the sand island across from sherman cove does well for me.go east.very clear on the incoming tides.i have a set of led flounder lights i will sell or trade.good luck.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> if you have access to the base.the area around the sand island across from sherman cove does well for me.go east.very clear on the incoming tides.i have a set of led flounder lights i will sell or trade.good luck.


Are your lights for wading or for mounting on a boat? Might be interested if they are for wading.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

The Gulf Coast Fishing Connection flounder gigging forum is also a great place for reports and helpful information. Lots of wade giggers on there.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

go to www.fishinglightsetc.com check out his lights, he even makes a wading light setup. Lots of good advice on here on other things as well. The most fun part about it is so called "engineering" your own setup...everybody takes a lot of pride in building their own stuff, and each time you come home from gigging your gonna rework your rig more to your liking.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*The Light I use for wading http://www.flounderassassin.com/*

http://www.flounderassassin.com/ this is the light me and my boys use while wading there perfect, you can use a 12 volt battery from a dewalt or Makita or any cordless drill they charge faster and are a lot lighter I use a 18 volt dewalt from my cordless drill but he wont warrantee the 18 volt but they work and haven't gave me any problems for two years or so now.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

GIggaMon said:


> http://www.flounderassassin.com/ this is the light me and my boys use while wading there perfect, you can use a 12 volt battery from a dewalt or Makita or any cordless drill they charge faster and are a lot lighter I use a 18 volt dewalt from my cordless drill but he wont warrantee the 18 volt but they work and haven't gave me any problems for two years or so now.


It shows wires just dangling, where do you put the battery or do you just let it dangle too? How do you keep the battery waterproof if you're suppose to be able to drop it in the water?


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I make my own wading light out of 3/4" PVC and MR16 LED lights. I have a 3W version right now but have some 9W ones in the mail that are supposed to be 2X brighter. I will post some pics when I do the project. I have a UPS(computer backup) battery that I have in a fanny pack and it works GREAT! I can gig all week on one charge. I am sure that will change as I will be tripling the wattage but should still last a good while.

Jason


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

wackydaddy said:


> It shows wires just dangling, where do you put the battery or do you just let it dangle too? How do you keep the battery waterproof if you're suppose to be able to drop it in the water?


I have a light weight back pack I put the battery and bug spray, cell phone, T.P. lol snacks fish stringer light rain jacket (frogtogs) that the way to go:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here you go breeze I make them and have them 500 lums and 1000 lums a 7 amp Hour sealed gell cell will run the double for around 6 hours double for the single. Completely O-ring sealed. PM if interested.:thumbup:


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^ what do you use to seal the lens? I understand if you don't want to tell me...im in NC and no competition though lol.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron makes very good lights. I have been using one for a couple years.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a sealark light and have seen alot of wading lights. His is the best I've seen.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

HotSoup said:


> ^^^ what do you use to seal the lens? I understand if you don't want to tell me...im in NC and no competition though lol.


I dont care whoe copies these. The head is machined threaded 18 tpi and o ring sealed. I will even sell just the heads wired with the bulb and give you the wire exit fitting. All you need is pvc pipe and the glue.


----------

